# Interior Pictures



## FV 5 (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi all
I am having some of my interior refurbished and wanted to follow some of the lines used by the factory .I am going to have the seats covered in black leather and the center of the door panels done in suede but I want to have the stiching and patterns look somewhat original.If anyone can post some interior shots of these areas it would be much appreciated.I had seen pictures on this forum before ,particularly of a Red car with a white leather interior that had a lot of the details that I need but it seems all the older posts are gone now.
BTW my car is an 83 urq.
Thanks for any help.
Gary


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Interior Pictures (FV 5)*

Here's a couple for you, focusing mainly on the dash though.
quattro MB (2226 10V)








Sport quattro


----------



## FV 5 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Interior Pictures (PerL)*

Thanks,that helps.
The angle of the stiching on the door panels is one of my concerns.
G


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

sport quattro same as ur quattro interior?


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

NO!


----------



## questur83 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Interior Pictures (FV 5)*

ok...


----------

